# Guiness!!!



## MrINMENSO (Dec 2, 2004)

Who's going to have a Guiness (or many of them) in honor of today's holiday????? I know I will for the reason that it's St. Patty's Day and to celebrate the fact that my dad's doing well lately. Drink up lads! :al


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

MrINMENSO said:


> Who's going to have a Guiness (or many of them) in honor of today's holiday????? I know I will for the reason that it's St. Patty's Day and to celebrate the fact that my dad's doing well lately. Drink up lads! :al


We used it in a lab experiment to measure ethanol content of various beers today ..... and I spilled some on myself .... does that count?

Glad to hear your dad's doing well ... I'll raise a pint for him.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Yesterday was a special at Old Chicago featuring Guiness, so I had mine yesterday.

Lately my preference has been Murphy's Stout. Creamy and delicious!

:al


----------



## LeafHog (Feb 11, 2004)

I like Guiness quite a bit.

Then I tried a "Guiness Extra Stout"

Should be "Guiness Extra Gag"

Now I know why the store seemed to have a surplus of it u


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Guinness is like a "beer milkshake"....it's the best of both worlds...and I will raise one or three....Hog Murphy.


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

Brilliant!!!!!!!!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Cheers to you and your dad Mr.....


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> Brilliant!!!!!!!!


Too funny!! Brilliant!!


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

SeanGAR said:


> We used it in a lab experiment to measure ethanol content of various beers today ..... and I spilled some on myself .... does that count?


1. You used Guiness in a lab experiment
2. You spilled it

u

Sean Gar you better be careful for the curse of the leprecons is upon you

Advise whipping yourself with barb twines immediately and than drink a couple pints to chase away the spirits

Good Luck

Inmensio: Great news about your Dad


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

I love Guiness too. There is another Irish stout that is as good if not better in my opinion. Murphys. I highly recommend it.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Mmm! I love Guinness and I'll be having a couple tonight. I'm also going to have to try some of the Irish whisky I got in my Secret Leprechaun package so that will take the place of a few pints.

I named my dog Guinness 'cause he was a little black and tan pup. Of course he grew up to be a shaggy brown thing that has more of a resemblance to Chewbacca than a pint. At the off-leash park people think his name is Dennis.


----------



## Andyman (Jun 8, 2004)

Great Guiness story.. So a friend of mine is offered a Guiness he syas "no thank you.. I don't really like Guiness" his friend replies with disbeleif and says "well it all depends where you have it" so he then asks "where did you have it"?.. My frind replies "Dublin" His friend then responds and says "yeah you really don't like Guiness"

maybe you had to be tghere for the story??


----------



## glovepuppy (Aug 4, 2004)

I am a big fan of of the Guiness. Thick enough to eat with a spoon.
My favorite bar in college used to have Irish car bombs. They are quite similar to root beer barrels, if you've had them. You get a glass of Guiness filled about three quarters of the way full. You also get a shot of Irish Whiskey. You drop the whiskey in the glass and chug it down as fast as you can. Mmmm Mmmm good. Tastes just like a good milkshake. The only problem is that after a couple you're really full.


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Big fan of Guiness and pretty much all stouts. I'm lucky enough to have a brewery here in town, their beers are all great. If you come to south Fl look it up, its called "Titanic" :al


----------



## horrorview (Jan 27, 2005)

I don't drink all that often, but, when I do, it's gotta be a beer so thick a spoon can stand in it.


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

i just picked up a 4 pack of guiness and murphy's. cannot go wrong with these babies!


----------



## FrankB (Aug 1, 2003)

Yall, Guiness is basically the Irish equivalent of Budweiser. I dont mean in flavor profile, but in it's marketing. There are so many superior stouts out there if you will expand your horizons; Bells Expedition, Brooklyn Chocolate,Rogue's Shakespeare, just to name a few.Not really trying to run Guiness down, will drink it when others arent available, but it comes up a poor second in flavor, mouthfeel, aroma, etc., and is positively thin. Now admittedly havent drunk it from a tap in Dublin, maybe it is improved dramatically by drinking it on its home soil. Frank B


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

FrankB said:


> Now admittedly havent drunk it from a tap in Dublin, maybe it is improved dramatically by drinking it on its home soil. Frank B


Have had it in England and Ireland. It is much better in England than America, and even better in Ireland.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

FrankB said:


> Yall, Guiness is basically the Irish equivalent of Budweiser. I dont mean in flavor profile, but in it's marketing. There are so many superior stouts out there if you will expand your horizons; Bells Expedition, Brooklyn Chocolate,Rogue's Shakespeare, just to name a few.Not really trying to run Guiness down, will drink it when others arent available, but it comes up a poor second in flavor, mouthfeel, aroma, etc., and is positively thin. Now admittedly havent drunk it from a tap in Dublin, maybe it is improved dramatically by drinking it on its home soil. Frank B


Beers are like cigars, we should drink what we like and smoke what we like, regardless of what is said about a particular beer or smoke.

For example, I like the Flor de Oliva cigars and though they are classified as a bundled cigar, they taste, look and smell good to me. On the other hand, I really don't care for Ashtons. The taste and aroma just don't do much for me. Now many sources tell me that I should like Ashton much more than Flor de Oliva, but for me, it simply isn't the case.

Same thing with beer - I prefer Guiness to Rogue's anytime. Why? Because I like the taste better. I like Guiness better than Samuel Smith's Oatmeal Stout and this is heresy to a lot of beer drinkers. Again, it is simply that I like the taste and texture of Guiness better than Samuel Smith's.

Budweiser is a big seller in the UK. Why? Beats me, but I would suspect that people like it. For me, I don't care for Bud, unless it is about the only beer available (like at a baseball game or other sporting event, or if I am at someone's house who only serves Bud). Obviously though, many, many people enjoy Bud. I say - Good for them!

My point is this - no matter what anyone says, smoke and drink what you like. At the same time, don't get stuck on one cigar or one beer - you don't know if you will like something else as much or more than your standby cigar or beer unless you sample a variety.

:sb I'll step off my soapbox now!


----------



## altbier (Feb 20, 2005)

horrorview said:


> I don't drink all that often, but, when I do, it's gotta be a beer so thick a spoon can stand in it.


I have an oatmeal stout that qualifies!


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

Wetterhorn said:


> Beers are like cigars, we should drink what we like and smoke what we like, regardless of what is said about a particular beer or smoke.
> 
> My point is this - no matter what anyone says, smoke and drink what you like. At the same time, don't get stuck on one cigar or one beer - you don't know if you will like something else as much or more than your standby cigar or beer unless you sample a variety.


Very good point Wetterhorn. I know people who have stumbled on some local micro-brews and think its got to be the best beer ever. As a result they never try anything else and end up looking down their noses at other cigars and people.

From my understanding Bud is a big seller in the UK because they market to the younger crowd. Typically they are poor college students who like to go out and pour as much beer down their throats as possible. You just can't do that with a classic English beer. You need something cheap, weak in alcohol, and watery. Like Bud. There is a reason why beers like Bud are served so cold. Its to keep the taste to a minimum. They have two Guinness taps in English pubs now. One is for cold Guinness and the other one is for the traditional cool temp. The older folks still prefer the warmer beer, while the younger generation prefers it cold.


----------



## itstim (Nov 5, 2004)

FrankB said:


> Yall, Guiness is basically the Irish equivalent of Budweiser. I dont mean in flavor profile, but in it's marketing. There are so many superior stouts out there if you will expand your horizons; Bells Expedition, Brooklyn Chocolate,Rogue's Shakespeare, just to name a few.Not really trying to run Guiness down, will drink it when others arent available, but it comes up a poor second in flavor, mouthfeel, aroma, etc., and is positively thin. Now admittedly havent drunk it from a tap in Dublin, maybe it is improved dramatically by drinking it on its home soil. Frank B


I agree with this. I enjoy Guiness, but there are so much better out there. Speaking of Rogue...I am on a Chocolate Stout kick. Theirs is yummy.


----------



## miketafc (Dec 7, 2003)

Jeff said:


> Have had it in England and Ireland. It is much better in England than America, and even better in Ireland.


Not sure this is still true but at one time all beer coming into the US had to be pasteurized, beer in Europe is not. Pasteurization kills the flavor and that accounts for the difference in taste here and there.

Maybe someone else knows more about this and can comment.

Also Budweiser in Europe may be the Czechoslovakian bud. Had this beer in Germany a few times and it is one of the finest beers in the world and no comparison to the US Bud.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

miketafc said:


> Not sure this is still true but at one time all beer coming into the US had to be pasteurized, beer in Europe is not. Pasteurization kills the flavor and that accounts for the difference in taste here and there.


This is true of most cheeses too. I've gotten Spanish cheeses that I have had abroad and they don't taste as good. The cheese guy at Wegmans told me that we pasteurize the milk while Europeans generally don't.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

A lot of wheat beers are not filtered, and to my understanding not pasteurized. Is that right? Hmm... I will have to do some research.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Jeff said:


> This is true of most cheeses too. I've gotten Spanish cheeses that I have had abroad and they don't taste as good. The cheese guy at Wegmans told me that we pasteurize the milk while Europeans generally don't.


Actually, the current regulations in some states allow use of unpasteurized milk in cheese, this recently changed in Virginia however. The FDA regulation allows raw milk as long as the cheese is aged 60+ days. The taste differences are related to microflora and enzyme changes on heating destruction on heating. A lot of controversy in this area right now.


----------



## Wetterhorn (Apr 1, 2004)

Here is what I found in researching pasteurization!

Cold-filtering is a way of clarifying beer with a shortened lagering time. Beer (lager particularly) becomes clearer with extended storage which allows proteins and other particles to coagulate and settle out of suspension. The beer can then be drawn off and bottled. One way to reduce the time required is to chill the beer causing these molecules to "clump" and be easily filtered out. The up-side is that the time from brewing to finished product is shortened, thereby boosting productivity. The down-side is that cold-filtering also removes many components which contribute flavor and body to beer.

Heat Pasteurized is a redundant phrase since pasteurization means heating to kill microbes. Some beers are bottle or cask conditioned, meaning that live yeast are still in the beer in its container. Most mainstream beers are either filtered, to remove all yeast and bacteria, or pasteurized to kill all yeast and bacteria. This makes for a more stable product with a longer shelf-life.

Pasteurization is more expensive and tends to alter the flavor. Filtration is cheaper, leaves a clearer beer, and has less effect on flavor.

The "ice" beer process (see above) enhances filtration schemes because more stuff can be filtered out more quickly using less filtration material which shows up directly on the old bottom line.


----------



## Jsabbi01 (Feb 24, 2005)

On St. Pat's day my dad bought some pork ribs soaked in a Guiness BBQ sauce. Boy were they great. Meat fell right off the bones. All day St. Patty's day I was doing car bombs. You take a glass full of Guiness and right before you drink it a shot of half Baileys Irish Cream and half Jameson Whiskey is dropped in. Then you drink the entire glass as fast as you can. Needless to say I was quite intoxicated.


----------

